# Moving to Boulder



## swimbikerun75 (Mar 25, 2002)

I am currenty living in Grand County in the mountains and I hate it. It's cold, windy, and rains or snows with little notice almost every day. Plenty of ******** with big trucks and blue hairs with RV's too. I'm seriously thinking of returning to Phoenix, AZ where Ieft in March, but I am considering possibly staying in CO and moving to Boulder. I know it's a fantastic cycling town, among other things, but I'm looking for some specifics on the climate and the ability to commute by bike from neighboring burbs, like Westminster, Longmont, etc. I know it snows and is cold there come winter, but does the snow stick around for months on end, or does the sun usually come out within a day and melt it all away?
Any help would be wonderful, and help me have something to look forward to as I attempt to move out of ******* central.


----------



## single track mind (May 26, 2005)

I moved from Austin, TX to Fort Collins in August, but recently got a job in Boulder. Here is a link to a great resource we used in making our determination (this is specifically for Boulder, but www.city-data.com is a great resource in general)

Click Me


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Some more info*

In my 3+ years living here (Longmont & Lyons), I have been able to commute almost all year 'round. The snow lasts from 1-4 days usually (although a few lasted a week or so this year). Rain wasn't much of an issue for the 2 years before this year, but it's been raining more this year in the evenings. Early mornings are cooler/colder, but it usually warms up nicely during mid-day. I've heard stories of riders (LFR) being out in 40 degrees with no need of arm or leg warmers. I commuted from Lyons to Longmont to Boulder much of the cold season (late Jan - early March excluded because of light, and school).

Personally, I think it's a great place to live and ride, the drivers are "usually" more alert to cyclists, and more roads are getting decent shoulders for riding.


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

Boulder's great because there are lots of days every month of winter where I find myself outside doing my two favorite sports, tennis and cycling. February and March can be very wintery, yet you always get a few days that get into the 50s and even 60s. And any snow you do get quickly melts away under the unrelenting sun.

As for commuting, it's pretty much ideal within Boulder, and not bad at all outside of town. I ride once a week to my job in east Wrongmont, 21 miles each way. You just have to do a bit of research and pick your routes before you jump in.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Phoenix (or Tempe) all the way!*

I grew up in Seattle which I love but it was time to experience something new. I moved to Tempe for 4 years and also loved. The moved to Boulder (3 years and counting) because the popularity of it’s cycling industry. Out of the three? My pick is Tempe. I ride to work (Denver) all year round, unless it’s icy. I’ve always wanted to live in Boulder since I was child. I thought Boulder would be heaven when I left Tempe but I was wrong. I believe Boulder is overrated and the people are bunch of whacks. I consider myself 75% liberal and 25% conservative but for Boulder that’s not good enough. I do like all the bike stores here except Vecchio (a bunch of cocky cyclist). My wife and I are moving back to Tempe when she’s done with school. I prefer to ride in heat then in cold. I do have bragging right of riding between 0 degree here and 114 degrees in Tempe.

You ask “does the snow stick around for months on end, or does the sun usually come out within a day and melt it all away?” The snow usually last a day or two at the most then melt. I average about 4 rides a week in the winter. When it’s icy, I usually lose 2 days of biking on a week and maybe 4-6 days in a month. Typically in the winter I ride to work, 22 miles, and then take the bus home (to dark to ride for me). In the summer, I do round trips between 44-60 miles a day, 5 days a week. My ride involves riding through Louisville, Broomfield, West Minister, sometime Thorten, sometimes Brighton, and always Denver. All my routes are safe, but it took many tries to find all safe routes and didn’t give up on one try. Good luck!


----------



## swimbikerun75 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Lots of help, WAZCO.*

I'm about 50/50 between Scottsdale and Boulder. Looked around yesterday around Flatiron Crossing and found some good apartments in my price range, and also see I can pedal to the park and ride and take the bus to Denver or Boulder. But...I'd rather ride all the way, at last one direction as you have. Am I going to have any trouble finding a safe route from Flatiron/Broomfield to Boulder?

Probably the deciding factor for me is going to be how good a job I can get in Boulder. I already know my prospects in Phoenix, and they're going to be tough to beat.

I too don't mind riding in the heat in Phoenix. Have to admit I'm tired of riding in my January Arizona gear here in July (Tuesday morning ride had 2 jerseys, arm warmers, tights, and full finger gloves) but I know Boulder is significantly warmer than Grand County.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

swimbikerun75 said:


> I'm about 50/50 between Scottsdale and Boulder. Looked around yesterday around Flatiron Crossing and found some good apartments in my price range, and also see I can pedal to the park and ride and take the bus to Denver or Boulder. But...I'd rather ride all the way, at last one direction as you have. Am I going to have any trouble finding a safe route from Flatiron/Broomfield to Boulder?
> 
> Probably the deciding factor for me is going to be how good a job I can get in Boulder. I already know my prospects in Phoenix, and they're going to be tough to beat.
> 
> I too don't mind riding in the heat in Phoenix. Have to admit I'm tired of riding in my January Arizona gear here in July (Tuesday morning ride had 2 jerseys, arm warmers, tights, and full finger gloves) but I know Boulder is significantly warmer than Grand County.


Dude...Flatiron Crossing is Broomfield and no there aren't many "good" routes to Boulder from there, but it can be done. Not recommended though. Broomfield is kinda the armpit of the area IMO. If you can't afford to live in Boulder check out Louisville, Gunbarrel or Lafayette. Also consider that housing is REALLY expensive here so make sure you know the cost of living before accepting a job offer. I live in Boulder and work in Denver and the busses between here and there are great for what it's worth. Biking weather here is great pretty much year round. Forget images of Aspen and the like. It's much drier here than you'd think. Also as far as WAZCOs comment about liberals--this is a liberal college town. If you're idea of news is listening to Rush Limbaugh then look elsewhere. Actually for that Broomfield would be a good fit. Regarding Vecchios...I like em. Peter can be a bit opinionated, but he knows his stuff. Best wheelbuilder in the area bar none and expert on all things Campy. Did you go in and say Campy sucks or something? I've always gotten great and courteous service from Vecchios.


----------



## swimbikerun75 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Thanks again*

This is why I posted, because I like the differing points of view. Helps me make my decision. As far as Broomfield being the armpit of the area, I'll have to spend more time down there looking around. Had limited time today, but will be down there this weekend again and next weekend for the Boulder Peak tri. Only other areas I've been around down there are Boulder proper and Longmont, and I KNOW I don't want Longmont. Much prefer suburbia to small town, as I've found out since moving to Granby. I'm going to assume you would lump Westminster in with Broomfield. You wouldn't be the first person to tell me to stay away from there.

Cost of housing is something for the back burner right now as well. I can afford a hosue in any place I'm looking (2BR/2BA in Granby is in the 400's unless you want a dump in town, at least 300's around Phoenix, and somewhere in that range around Boulder too.) However, I know I can get wayyyyy more apartment in Scottsdale/Phoenix or Boulder/Denver than I can get here for the same price, so that's all I'm concerned with.

Not worried about the LBS or liberals/conservatives either. I get along with everyone, especially cyclists. Shimano or Campy, makes no difference to me. I just ride.

I'll let you know what my weekend research turns up.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

swimbikerun75 said:



> This is why I posted, because I like the differing points of view. Helps me make my decision. As far as Broomfield being the armpit of the area, I'll have to spend more time down there looking around. Had limited time today, but will be down there this weekend again and next weekend for the Boulder Peak tri. Only other areas I've been around down there are Boulder proper and Longmont, and I KNOW I don't want Longmont. Much prefer suburbia to small town, as I've found out since moving to Granby. I'm going to assume you would lump Westminster in with Broomfield. You wouldn't be the first person to tell me to stay away from there.
> 
> Cost of housing is something for the back burner right now as well. I can afford a hosue in any place I'm looking (2BR/2BA in Granby is in the 400's unless you want a dump in town, at least 300's around Phoenix, and somewhere in that range around Boulder too.) However, I know I can get wayyyyy more apartment in Scottsdale/Phoenix or Boulder/Denver than I can get here for the same price, so that's all I'm concerned with.
> 
> ...


FWIW--Louisville was just rated by Money mag (I think) the #5 best city to live in the US. I don't rent anymore, but from what I hear $400 in Boulder will get you a crappy studio apt. if you're lucky.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Lots of bike lane*



swimbikerun75 said:


> I'm about 50/50 between Scottsdale and Boulder. Looked around yesterday around Flatiron Crossing and found some good apartments in my price range, and also see I can pedal to the park and ride and take the bus to Denver or Boulder. But...I'd rather ride all the way, at last one direction as you have. Am I going to have any trouble finding a safe route from Flatiron/Broomfield to Boulder?
> 
> Probably the deciding factor for me is going to be how good a job I can get in Boulder. I already know my prospects in Phoenix, and they're going to be tough to beat.
> 
> I too don't mind riding in the heat in Phoenix. Have to admit I'm tired of riding in my January Arizona gear here in July (Tuesday morning ride had 2 jerseys, arm warmers, tights, and full finger gloves) but I know Boulder is significantly warmer than Grand County.


I can get to Flatiron from Boulder using mostly bike lanes and shouders. Here's one example. Lets say you start at Flatiron. Go west on Coalton (bike lane)- north on 88th st (bike lane)-left on Dillon (no bike lane but road is wide)- right on McCaslin (bike lane)-left on South Boulder road (bike lane)- right on 76 st (wide shoulder)- left on Baseline (wide shoulder)- right Cherryville (bike friendly road since there's signs to share w/ bikers and it's a slow traffic area)- then take left on Arapahoe (bike lane). So the depending where in Broomfield you decide to live you've pretty much have a safe route to Boulder. I can give other routes that I use but I would be writing a book. If you decide to move in Boulder area, drop a line here and will give some options. You'll have lots of options.

Right now, in the morning I am riding w/ short sleeve and short. Riding home, same but I unzipp my jersey half way. Since you're use to Phoenix you may do the same or may not even unzip. It's mid 90's going home. Good Luck.

I like Scottsdale too especially McDowell Mtn area. Have you thought about the South Mtn. Ahwatukee Foothills? Good luck!


----------



## swimbikerun75 (Mar 25, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> FWIW--Louisville was just rated by Money mag (I think) the #5 best city to live in the US. I don't rent anymore, but from what I hear $400 in Boulder will get you a crappy studio apt. if you're lucky.



I did just see that at MSNBC. Will certainly make it there with the family this weekend.
$400 in Granby will get you a cardboard box. I'm looking in the 1 grand range.

I owned a house in Scottsdale and I'm in no hurry to own again.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Did you do the Tempe Ironman?*



swimbikerun75 said:


> I did just see that at MSNBC. Will certainly make it there with the family this weekend.
> $400 in Granby will get you a cardboard box. I'm looking in the 1 grand range.
> 
> I owned a house in Scottsdale and I'm in no hurry to own again.


If you did, I'm interested in your opinion. The swim (Tempe town lake)? The bike route? The run? I'm thinking about doing it.


----------



## swimbikerun75 (Mar 25, 2002)

*I knew it*



WAZCO said:


> I can get to Flatiron from Boulder using mostly bike lanes and shouders. Here's one example. Lets say you start at Flatiron. Go west on Coalton (bike lane)- north on 88th st (bike lane)-left on Dillon (no bike lane but road is wide)- right on McCaslin (bike lane)-left on South Boulder road (bike lane)- right on 76 st (wide shoulder)- left on Baseline (wide shoulder)- right Cherryville (bike friendly road since there's signs to share w/ bikers and it's a slow traffic area)- then take left on Arapahoe (bike lane). So the depending where in Broomfield you decide to live you've pretty much have a safe route to Boulder. I can give other routes that I use but I would be writing a book. If you decide to move in Boulder area, drop a line here and will give some options. You'll have lots of options.
> 
> Right now, in the morning I am riding w/ short sleeve and short. Riding home, same but I unzipp my jersey half way. Since you're use to Phoenix you may do the same or may not even unzip. It's mid 90's going home. Good Luck.
> 
> I like Scottsdale too especially McDowell Mtn area. Have you thought about the South Mtn. Ahwatukee Foothills? Good luck!


I knew there had to be a good way from Flatiron to Boulder. I will check that route out for sure, and let you know if I need others. I just didn't want to move to a place where the only way out was a one mile sprint on a busy, shoulderless road during rush hour just to make it to the "bike friendly" area. 

We are mainly looking at Scottsdale because of the proximity to the greenbelt (so my wife and kid can get out often) as well as quality and selection of apartments and proximity to the most likely jobs I might get. I worked at 90th and Shea before moving here, and would likely look there or north, getting near Bell and Frank Lloyd Wright. I love riding up Pima toward Barlett Lake, Cave Creek, and back around through McDowell Mountain Ranch, as well as throough Fountain Hills. Bartlett Lake might not be so pretty after the fire though. Ahwatukee doesn't interest me as much because it would add alot more driving time to get to work for myself and my wife, and to any trails which aren't a part of South Mountain.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

swimbikerun75 said:


> I knew there had to be a good way from Flatiron to Boulder. I will check that route out for sure, and let you know if I need others. I just didn't want to move to a place where the only way out was a one mile sprint on a busy, shoulderless road during rush hour just to make it to the "bike friendly" area.


I never said it couldn't be done, but I don't consider Dillon road all that bike friendly--especially at rush hour. I've ridden it to the Platte river trail in Denver before and I don't think I'll repeat that experience anytime soon. I guess the bottom line for me is if you want to be in Boulder and do things in Boulder don't move to Broomfield or you'll spend a lot of time going back and forth.


----------



## swimbikerun75 (Mar 25, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I never said it couldn't be done, but I don't consider Dillon road all that bike friendly--especially at rush hour. I've ridden it to the Platte river trail in Denver before and I don't think I'll repeat that experience anytime soon. I guess the bottom line for me is if you want to be in Boulder and do things in Boulder don't move to Broomfield or you'll spend a lot of time going back and forth.


As long as I can find something I like for the price I like in Boulder, there will be no question. Hopefully this weekend will tell me all I need to know. Then I gotta go about lining up those pesky job interviews.

Addition: As 36 goes from local road to highway, south of campus, I noticed a sign instructing cyclists to stay to the right. Are there people riding on the shoulder of 36?


----------



## swimbikerun75 (Mar 25, 2002)

WAZCO said:


> If you did, I'm interested in your opinion. The swim (Tempe town lake)? The bike route? The run? I'm thinking about doing it.


I moved to CO right before the Tempe Ironman, so I didn't even get to see it. I was slated to be a marshall, if you will, in the transition area, but alas I was gone and had to give up my position.

I'm not even looking to ever do an Ironman myself. I hate running too much to run a marathon. My goal someday is to get a lottery spot for the Escape from Alcatraz.
I have done several dozen shorter races in Tempe Town Lake, and I think it's a fantastic venue. People talk about the water quality, but honestly it is probably the most monitored body of water in the state, and despite it's brown hue, is actually about as clean as most swimming pools.

The bike route for the Ironman seemed somewhat boring. 2 laps of an out and back along the Beeline Highway. I used to ride that out to Fountain Hills all of the time when I lived in Mesa. Boring, but pretty flat I guess. The shorter races around Tempe have great, fast bike courses that usually include Rio Salado, Priest, Rural, and Curry.

From what I hear it was a very well run event, especially for a first time event.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Correction on Direction*

I forgot to add a street.

Go west on Coalton (bike lane)- *north on S. Rock Creek Pky (bike lane) to round about- Stay on right to* 88th st (bike lane)-left on Dillon (no bike lane but road is wide)- right on McCaslin (bike lane)-left on South Boulder road (bike lane)- right on 76 st (wide shoulder)- left on Baseline (wide shoulder)- right Cherryville (bike friendly road since there's signs to share w/ bikers and it's a slow traffic area)- then take left on Arapahoe (bike lane).

Again Good Luck!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

swimbikerun75 said:


> Addition: As 36 goes from local road to highway, south of campus, I noticed a sign instructing cyclists to stay to the right. Are there people riding on the shoulder of 36?


I've seen a few, but personally I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## colocraig (Nov 20, 2004)

*Don't dismiss Longmont*

Don't completely dismiss Longmont. Check out the West side of Longmont near Airport Road and 2 miles up the diagonal from Niwot. I live here and consider it ideal. Housing is MUCH less than in Boulder proper and the views of the mountains better. Tons of new construction, both houses and rentals. Nice landscaping and greenways. From here, Boulder is a 40 minute bike ride via any number of safe and scenic routes. By car, it is 15 minutes to downtown Boulder. Also lower taxes here. Convenient to DIA and I-25. I mostly "live" here and "play" in Boulder - best of both worlds. Depending on your field, you may also find more in the way of jobs here. Lots of electronics, technology and biotech.


----------



## DirtFace (Sep 29, 2005)

*I don't know what you rode but*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> I never said it couldn't be done, but I don't consider Dillon road all that bike friendly--especially at rush hour. I've ridden it to the Platte river trail in Denver before and I don't think I'll repeat that experience anytime soon. I guess the bottom line for me is if you want to be in Boulder and do things in Boulder don't move to Broomfield or you'll spend a lot of time going back and forth.


Dillon road from McCaslin to 88th street is perfectly safe. If that's not safe enough for you then you shouldn't riding at all. You give up to easy.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I've seen a few, but personally I wouldn't advise it.


I ride there everyday, I see tons of cyclists, it seems perfectly fine to me.... I dono man.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Broomfield is fine....*

Don't let BJ talk you totally out of Broomfield. If it works in your financial plan you will find many routes to both Boulder and Denver. I've lived in Broomfield for 44 years and went to school in Boulder. Broomfield was an armpit at BJ described when I was growing up. Nothing to do and nowhere to go. We were forced by default to ride our bikes around town and down to the swimming pool every day, all summer.

Now we have nice places to eat and shop. It's a nice place to live and raise a family. There is a nice mix of folks that are accepting to all. Now if you want to live in a place where only a left view is acceptable then Boulder is your place. They are very accepting of "everybody" as long as you sit on the left. - LOL (It's a joke BJ)

Broomfield is accepting. Heck I even have a neighbor from Nebraska and we get along fine!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

KJohnson said:


> Don't let BJ talk you totally out of Broomfield. If it works in your financial plan you will find many routes to both Boulder and Denver. I've lived in Broomfield for 44 years and went to school in Boulder. Broomfield was an armpit at BJ described when I was growing up. Nothing to do and nowhere to go. We were forced by default to ride our bikes around town and down to the swimming pool every day, all summer.
> 
> Now we have nice places to eat and shop. It's a nice place to live and raise a family. There is a nice mix of folks that are accepting to all. Now if you want to live in a place where only a left view is acceptable then Boulder is your place. They are very accepting of "everybody" as long as you sit on the left. - LOL (It's a joke BJ)
> 
> Broomfield is accepting. Heck I even have a neighbor from Nebraska and we get along fine!


Yeah...you can eat at Applebees OR Chilis now in Broomfield.  (ducks.....)

/ I suppose DIllon is OK, but at 5pm rush hour it felt a bit too risky for me--5:30am it wasn't all that bad (mid-June so it was light then). I'll take the bus and ride elsewhere.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yeah...you can eat at Applebees OR Chilis now in Broomfield.  (ducks.....)
> 
> / I suppose DIllon is OK, but at 5pm rush hour it felt a bit too risky for me--5:30am it wasn't all that bad (mid-June so it was light then). I'll take the bus and ride elsewhere.



I haven't eaten at Appblebees or Chilis in years. Now the Village Tavern is tasty along with Il Forniao (sp?). There are a lot more options than when I was growing up when the choices in town were Taste Freez, Dairy Queen and A&W. Heck, we had to go to Northglenn to get McD's.

I generally try and avoid Dillon also. It's a mess and once east of 287 it's slow going with cars way too close. I usually head up farther north and take Baseline, Arapahoe or one of the others with better shoulders than fight Dillon if I'm heading directly to Boulder. Most of the time I head up to Hwy 52 and head west, then over to Niwot, up to Lyons and hit Boulder on the way back home. But that's a weekend ride.

Actually I wish I could commute to Boulder from Broomfield. I currently work in the Tech Center on the south end of Denver. For my commute by bike I drive to DU and ride in from there. I do the Broomfield to Tech Center and back for bike to work day, but the 72 mile round trip is a little much on a daily basis.

Have fun BJ. Have you heard anything new on the velodrome up in Lyons?


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Broomfield to Boulder isn't that bad - I ride it currently ~1-2x per week and in the spring/summer/fall tend to ride 3-4x per week. 

I live right off of 120th - so I take the frontage road that goes by the Ford Dealership to Flatirons (industrial ln, midway, to E. flatiron circle, to coalition) then hang a right on S Rock creek Parkway upto McCaslin and then to S. Boulder Rd to Boulder. The only part without a bike lane is industrial ln, but there are hardly any cars on there except sometimes in the evening when there is an accident on 36. I work at foothills and colorado an dit generally takes me ~45min for my commute at a nice and easy pace.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

swimbikerun75 said:


> As long as I can find something I like for the price I like in Boulder, there will be no question. Hopefully this weekend will tell me all I need to know. Then I gotta go about lining up those pesky job interviews.
> 
> Addition: As 36 goes from local road to highway, south of campus, I noticed a sign instructing cyclists to stay to the right. Are there people riding on the shoulder of 36?


So what did you decide? AZ or CO?


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*I see a bunch of riders along that route.*



bsaunder said:


> Broomfield to Boulder isn't that bad - I ride it currently ~1-2x per week and in the spring/summer/fall tend to ride 3-4x per week.
> 
> I live right off of 120th - so I take the frontage road that goes by the Ford Dealership to Flatirons (industrial ln, midway, to E. flatiron circle, to coalition) then hang a right on S Rock creek Parkway upto McCaslin and then to S. Boulder Rd to Boulder. The only part without a bike lane is industrial ln, but there are hardly any cars on there except sometimes in the evening when there is an accident on 36. I work at foothills and colorado an dit generally takes me ~45min for my commute at a nice and easy pace.


Makes me wonder if you're one of the regulars I wave down.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

If you've waved to a guy with a shrinking gut and large thighs riding a trek 1200 (silver, black, & red) wearing a white helmet and red camel back backpack - that was probably me.


----------

